# Healthful finger food/snacks for 12+ month old?



## Jenine (Dec 6, 2007)

My LO loves whole grain toast with tahini, steamed veggies and fresh fruit but he's getting bored. Any ideas for healthy finger foods and snacks. I'm trying to avoid crackers and too many Oatieos.


----------



## Spoonerism (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope you're not vegan/veg...I just realized that most of my suggestions don't work, haha.

Cheese cubes
Melon
Avocado
Hard-boiled egg pieces
Homemade chicken nuggets
Peeled grapes
Beans...DD2 loves black beans
Cooked whole grain pasta


----------



## Jenine (Dec 6, 2007)

We're not vegan or veggie but DS had a dairy intolerance that I haven't challenged yet.


----------



## Spoonerism (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahh, DD2 had one with milk-based formula early on but she transitioned well after 12 months or so.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

We do waffles or rice cakes spread with peanut butter and sometimes fruit spread. My son also likes cheese quesadillas.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

My two year old nephew (I babysit him) likes to eat.

By 18 mos, he was a total foodie who pretty much ate anything.







At 32 mos, he still nurses multiple times s a day and sleeps with his mother to nurse at nigh and enjoys the following: .

Almond butter on whole wheat toast cut in triangles
Tuna, chicken, tofu chunks
Whole wheat pretzles
banana, pineapple, apple pieces (nore variety in summer-- we try to ea tin season, but fail soemtimes) He is awesome at picking his own veggies from the garden and eating them right there.








Cheese chunks with crusty bread
Hard boiled eggs, scrambled eggs
Whole wheat toast w.good butter
Bean burittos cut in small bits
Butternut squash in bits or mashed
Various kind of tortillas/quesidillas cut in triangles
Muffins
Baked sweet potato chunks
Lightly cooked or raw carrots
Black beans
Brown rice
Garbanzo beans
Hummous on whole wheat pita or toast
Seasoned bliss potatoes
Celery with almond butter
Whole grain or butermilk pancakes--
Whole wheat waffles
Good bread and good butter
Yogurt (he feeds himself)
Various pastas plain or with a sauce or seasoning
Candy (lol)


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

We were huge fans of "leftover mush balls" (that's what dh called them, lol). Say you made oatmeal the day before and you know how oatmeal gets in the fridge - almost solid. Pull it out, scoop or roll it into balls and serve. We also did this with rice and couscous. Just chunks of whatever we had around. We make homemade soups a lot and would similarly just spoon out some cooked potato or carrots from the stew.

At this age, all of my kids were very into eating, so I just gave them smaller pieces of whatever we were eating. You don't need to avoid any foods in particular at this age other than nuts I suppose. So I would just think about what you want to eat for a meal or snack and feed that to your child. Having had 3 kids I think I finally got it right the last go round lol and would strongly advocate against making special kid-type meals for a normal healthy child (i.e., avoid falling into the land of cheerios, chicken nuggets, Annie's mac n cheese, goldfish, etc. every day). They should eat what the family eats.

http://www.borstvoeding.com/voedseli...uidelines.html


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Enormous snack thread


----------

